# Ipod nano bloqué/planté... etrange



## loranse (22 Mai 2008)

bonjour,
J'ai un problème avec mon Ipod nano (1ere génération). C'est pas la 1ere fois que ça arrive, mais ça devient de plus en plus fréquent! Et je n'arrive pas a trouver le même cas sur les forums.

En fait, quand je lance la lecture, toutes les chansons de l'album choisit défilent sans s'arrêter et la musique ne se lance pas, un peu comme si j'appuyais sur le bouton "suivant" tout le temps. J'ai beau mettre sur pause, il continue. Et puis du coup, je ne peux plus l'éteindre non plus...
J'ai bien essayé d'appuyer sur Menu+play pendant 10 sec, ça ne fait rien...
Quand ça le fait d'habitude, je le branche sur un ordi et le débranche et ça remarche, mais pas aujourd'hui...
Je pense qu'il suffirait d'attendre qu'il se décharge complètement pour voir, mais je viens juste de le charger a bloc... dommage 

Pourriez vous m'aider s'il vous plait?

Merci par avance.


----------



## loranse (22 Mai 2008)

Bon il refonctionne, mais je ne sais pas pourquoi...
Je suis allée dans le menu, j'ai cliqué n'importe où, du coup ça a arrêter le défilement, il s'est éteint et en le rallumant, il fonctionnait.
Par contre si quelqu'un sait ce qui s'est passé, je veux bien une réponse pour la prochaine fois où ça arrivera.

Merci


----------



## Gwen (22 Mai 2008)

Ce genre de problème peut être causé par une musique qui fait boguer l'iPod. Le plus dur étant de localiser le fichier coupable de cet état de fait.

Si cela t'arrive de nouveau, tu peux tenter une réinitialisation complète sur iTunes afin que les musiques se resynchronisent correctement.


----------



## loranse (22 Mai 2008)

ok! Merci beaucoup pour l'info!!
Je vous tiens au courant la prochaine fois.

Merci encore!!


----------

